# [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung / Update: 23.01.2012



## Gast1111 (23. April 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen,
da hier im Forum noch ein Thread fehlt wo alle Shops die mit Computern zu tun haben
bewertet werden und dannach übersichtlich in 1 Post zusammen gefasst werden,
ist hier ist der neue Sammelthread für Onlineshops.

_Was ist das denn genau?
_Hier werden alle eure Erfahrungen mit sämtlichen Computerläden im Internet gesammelt und
nach Abwägung der Bewertung/en in 1 von 3 Kategorien eingeordnet, damit ihr und alle
andern die im Internet Hardware/Software/usw. bestellen möchten wissen welcher Shop
etwas taugt und welcher nicht.

_Wer ordnet die Shops ein?
_Nachdem hier eure Erfahrungen (oder eben meine eigenen) gepostet wurden werde
ich evtl. mit Mithilfe von noch jemand, damit es Unparteiischer ist, die Shops einordnen.

_Welche Kategorien gibt es denn?
_Die Läden werden in "Gut", "Neutral" und "Schlecht" eingeordnet.
Wenn ein Laden in der Kategorie "Gut" zu finden ist, ist er
uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen und man kann dort guten
Gewissens einkaufen. 
In der Kategorie "Neutral" landen die Shops in denen es kleine
Mankos gibt wie z.B kleine Auswahl, mit denen man aber ggf.
trotzdem gut leben kann da man etwas ganz bestimmtes sucht
was eben trotz kleine Auswahl vorhanden ist.
Wenn ein Laden als "Schlecht" eingestuft wurde, sollte man einen großen
Bogen um ihn machen, z.B wenn der Support unfreundlich oder langsam ist,
der Laden weit über den Preisen der anderen Läden liegt oder gar die Ware nicht versendet.

 _Was passiert wenn 1 Laden eine sehr gute und eine schlecht Wertung erhält?
_Wenn dieser Fall eintritt werde ich (wir) den Laden genau angucken und 
untersuchen, dann werden beide Argumente nochmals abgewogen und dann
entschieden.

Gut:

-Aquatuning.de
Wasserkühlungsladen


hohe Preise
schnelle Lieferzeiten
netter und schneller Support
eigenes Forum für Fragen
schnelle und gut verpackte Lieferung

-Redcoon
Hardwareladen


Schneller Versand
Keine Probleme


 -Atelco
Hardwareladen


Teils günstigster Anbieter (Unterschiedliche Preise bei Versand und Abholung!)
Lieferzeiten teils kürzer (5 Tage statt 1 Woche)


 -Media Halle
HiFi/Kabelladen


sehr gute Preise
Support ist schnell + kompetent
Expressversand


-Notebooksbilliger
Hardwareladen


gute Preise
Expressversand
große Auswahl
sinnvolle Unterteilung und Suche der Produkte

Teilweise falsche Produktangaben


-KM Elektronik
Hardwareladen


günstige Preise
Top Service
Bester Preis nur über Geizhals


-Bestseller-Computer
Hardwareladen


sehr günstige Preise
sehr schnelle Lieferung
freundlicher und schneller Support
-Modvision
Wasserkühlungsladen


wesentlich günstiger als die Konkurrenz
sehr freundlicher und schneller Support
schneller Versand + Lieferung
gute Auswahl
-Home of Hardware
Hardwareladen


relativ günstig
sehr schnelle Lieferung
eigenes Forum für Fragen
netter aber langsamer Support
Schlechte Verpackung (Sehr sparsamer Umgang mit Luftpolsterfolie)
-Alternate
Hardwareladen


schnelle Lieferzeit (1Tag)
guter Support
Eingeschränkte Zahlungsoptionen
Guter Schutz der Waren (Verpackung)
Keine Probleme mit der Reklamation
exorbitante Preise
-Hardwareversand
Hardwareladen


schneller aber meißt unfreundlicher Support
 Waren werden sicher verpackt.
Ware wird bei Zahlungseingang meistens sofort versendet
Preise werden oft aktualisiert und angepasst
Preise waren ziemlich günstig, billiger hab ich die Einzelteile für  den PC nirgends bekommen
Beste Preise nur über "Sparportale" (Geizhals etc.)
-VV-Computer
Hardwareladen


sehr schnelle Lieferung! (Nachmittags mit Nachname bestellt, am nächsten Tag war es da)
günstige Preise
gute Auswahl
Bei Geizhals.at gelistet und häufig bei den günstigsten dabei                         
recht unübersichtliche Website
beste Preise nur über "Sparportale" (Geizhals usw.)



 -Amazon
Universalladen


Ab 20€ keine Versandkosten
Sehr sehr schnelle Lieferung(DHL,Hermes)
Sehr großes Sortiment (Bluray's, Hardware,Games....)
Rückgabe von Artikel einfach Klasse ohne großes Gerede.
Möglichkeit auf Rechnung zu zahlen
Hardwarepreise meist teurer als die Konkurrenz zudem werden sie nicht angepasst.
-CSV
Hardwareladen


Schneller Versand
Sehr gut Verpackt
Gute Preise 



 Neutral:

-Mindfactory
Hardwareladen


langsamer und freundlicher Support
mittlere Lieferzeiten
Keine Versandkosten im Midnightshopping
meißtens niedrige Preise, teils aber sehr hoch
hat manchmal falsche Lagermengen durch Systemfehler
(Vorerst neutral --> Blogeintrag dazu von mir, Klick, Klick und Klick)
 
-Misco
Hardwareladen


preiswert
langsamer aber guter Support
keine Versandbestätigung (!)
mittel lange Versandzeiten
-Caseking
Universal Hardware/WaKüladen


viel teurer als vergleichbare Shops
Preise werden kaum aktualisiert und somit auch nicht angepasst
viele Produkte sind erst spät nach offizieller Erscheinung dort  erhältlich
Schneller, freundlicher Support
Sehr großes Angebot bei Gehäusen, Wasserkühlungskomponenten, Netzteilen, Lüfter, Moddingzubehör
Sehr geringe Auswahl bei restlicher Hardware
Schneller Versand mit Bestätigung und allem drum und dran
sehr viele Versand- und Zahlungsmöglichkeiten
ordentlicher Versand (Verpackung und Geschwindigkeit)
-Drivecity
Hardwareladen


Meistens extrem schneller Versand bei Nachnahme Bestellungen mit  Normalversand.
Sehr gut Verpackt
Gute Preise
Kleinteile wie Lüfter oder Wärmeleitpaste sind eher überdurchschnittlich teuer


Schlecht:

Pixmania


Kundenunfreundlich
Unseriös


----------



## ile (24. April 2011)

Ich glaube, dass das zwar ne gute Idee ist, in der Praxis aber schwer umsetzbar. Z. B. macht es, wie ich finde, keinen Sinn, Preise mit einzubeziehen, denn zum Einen ändern sich diese häufig (Ich hab in den letzten 2 Wochen festgestellt, dass Mindfactory fast immer bei den günstigsten Anbietern dabei war, oft sogar der günstigste und ich hab in den letzten 2 Wochen gleich 2 neue PCs gebaut. Du meinst oben, Sie seien teuer.) und zum anderen ist der Preis eine Info, die ich nicht vorher brauche, denn während Supportqualität und Lieferzeit etc. nicht vorhersehbar sind, sind die Preise ja nun offensichtlich und nur weil ein Shop häufig teuer ist, muss er das ja nicht immer sein und deshalb als schlecht bewertet werden, wenn der Rest passt. Ebenso das Weblayout, da kann jeder selbst entscheiden, ob es einem taugt. Mindfactory hat z. B. vielleicht nicht die übersichtlichste Seite, aber eine sehr praktische Suchfunktion, die ich bei noch keinem anderen Shop so gesehen habe.

Die wichtigen Infos über Shops, die man nicht selber ziemlich schnell heraus finden kann, sind Supportqualität, Lieferzeit, Verpackung der Ware (Schutzaspekt!, Bsp.: amazon verpackt Festplatten teilweise abenteuerhaft ungeschützt), Zahlungsoptionen, Extras und Kulanz (Wie schnell wird auf Reklamationen reagiert, Verlängertes Ruckgaberecht,  etc.). Einen Guide nach diesen Kriterien fände ich aber sehr cool und deshalb fange ich gleich mal an:

Mindfactory:
- Guter Schutz der Waren
- lange Lieferzeit (DHL schnarcht, Sa wird nichts versendet)
- übliche Zahlungsoptionen
- Keine Versandkosten im Midnightshopping

Alternate:
- Schnelle Lieferzeit auch bei Standardversand
- Eingeschränkte Zahlungsoptionen (Paypal nur mit Paypalguthaben, kein Sofortuberweisung etc.)
- guter Support
- Guter Schutz der Waren
- Keine Probleme mit Reklamationen
- Abholung möglich bei Gießen.

Falls dieser Thread Anklang findet, kann ich noch weitere Shops listen.

Sinnvoll fände ich, die Shops in einzelnen Kategorien zu bewerten anstatt einer Gesamtwertung, denn wer z. B. die Wäre erst in einer Woche benötigt, den juckt die Lieferzeit nicht etc.


----------



## Gast1111 (24. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung*

@ile Danke für dein Feedback, ich denke aber die Preisbewertung werde ich stehen lassen außer besonders viele äußern sich dagegen.
Die "Gesamtwertung" wird auch erst einmal bleiben, allerdings kann man ja einfach die Kriterien durch gehen und schauen ob der Shop nach den eigenen
Bedürfnissen trotzdem gut ist.


----------



## Leandros (24. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung*

Misco.de - TFTs, Computer Komponenten, Notebooks, PCs, Server, Drucker, Software, LCD-TV und Home Entertaiment
-Preiswert
-mittel lange Versandzeiten
-KEINE bestätigung bei Versand o.Ä
-Guter, aber etwas langsamer Support.


----------



## Gast1111 (24. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung*

Ok wurde aufgenommen, vielen dank schon mal an Leandros und ile


----------



## Re4dt (24. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung*

Hardwareversand.de
-Preise werden oft aktualisiert und angepasst
-Schneller, aber meist unfreudlicher Support
-Waren werden sicher verpackt.
-Ware wird bei Zahlungseingang meistens sofort versendet

Finde diese Liste wirklich Klasse ein hoch auf Wa1lock


----------



## Gast1111 (24. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung*

Thx ich hoffe dass es euch dann auch wirklich Hilft


----------



## SaKuL (24. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung*

Caseking.de
- Preise werden kaum aktualisiert und somit auch nicht angepasst
- viele Produkte sind erst spät nach offizieller Erscheinung dort erhältlich (selbst habe ich es bei Lüftern und Hardware wie Boards gemerkt) 
- Viel teurer als vergleichbare Shops
- Schneller, freundlicher Support
- Sehr großes Angebot bei Gehäusen, Wasserkühlungskomponenten, Netzteilen, Lüfter, Moddingzubehör
- Sehr geringe Auswahl bei restlicher Hardware 
- Schneller Versand mit Bestätigung und allem drum und dran
- sehr viele Versand- und Zahlungsmöglichkeiten
- ordentlicher Versand (Verpackung und Geschwindigkeit)

persönliches Resümee:
- die Auswahl im Bereich Kühlung und Gehäuse samt Zubehör ist wirklich einzigartig hier in Deutschland
- auf Grund des wirklich extrem hohen Preisen kaufe ich mittlerweile öfter bei anderen Händlern, da selbst der Gute Service diesen Preis aus meiner Sicht nicht wett macht

Die Idee für eine ähnliche Art von Thread hatte ich ungelogen vor wenigen Tagen erst.
Super Sache, jedoch würde ich im Startpost mir Spoilern arbeiten und keine fette Schrift verwenden.

MfG SaKuL


----------



## K3n$! (24. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung*

Wirklich guter Einfall ein User-Bewertungssystem ins Leben zu rufen.

Ein kleiner Tipp: Könnte man vielleicht die Links zu den Webseiten andersfarbig gestalten ?
Das ist meiner Meinung nach übersichtlicher, gerade wenn es dann mehr und mehr Seiten werden. 

Ich kann auch Hardwareversand loben.
+ schnelle Bearbeitung (Sonntag nachts um 4 Uhr )

Dann klar Alternate, wobei der Preis nicht immer der niedrigste ist und auch die Versandkosten relativ hoch sind.
Dafür punktet der Shop mit Support und schneller Lieferung.


----------



## Gast1111 (24. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung*

@Sakul Danke ich werds morgen übernehmen, die Idee mit den Spoilern überleg ich mir
@K3n Was meinst du mit andersfarbig? Alle Links in einer einhaltlichen Farbe, oder jeder Shop seine eigene Farbe, oder dass man den Shopnamen plus Link in einer Farbe mach?


----------



## K3n$! (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung*

Ich würde das so gestalten:


```
[URL="http://www.shopnr1.de"][COLOR=red]ShopNr.1[/URL]

[COLOR=red][URL="http://www.shopnr2.de"]ShopNr.2[/URL]
```


Der zweite soll auch rot sein 

Also jeder Shop bekommt die gleiche Farbe.

Und der Shopname wird einfach gleich per Link eingebunden


----------



## Low (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung*

Mindfactory hohe Preise? Ich habe ALLE Top10 Artikel bei Geizhalt.at/de (Stand 25.04.2011 12:58Uhr) duchgeklickt. Mindfactory ist immer vorne, meinstens nur wenige CENT hinter den ersten....

Alternate hast du nicht mit einem Preis versehen. Dort kannst du dann "exorbitante Preise" hinschreiben wenn Mindfactiry hohe Preise hat. *Mindfactroy ist der beste Shop


*EDIT:
Bin zufällig auf diesen Artiel von PCGH gestoßen:
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/aid,8...en-PCGH-Leser-aktuell-besonders-oft/RAM/News/
Klickt euch durch, Mindfactory hat die besten Preise!


----------



## Own3r (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung*

Ich habe auch sehr gute Erfahrungen mit VV Computer gemacht!

-sehr schnelle Lieferung! (Nachmittags mit Nachname bestellt, am nächsten Tag war es da)
-günstige Preise
-gute Auswahl
-Bei Geizhals.at gelistet und häufig bei den günstigsten dabei


----------



## Re4dt (25. April 2011)

Also auch wenn Amazon.de nicht gerade ein reiner Hardware Shop würde ich sie trz auf die Liste vorschlagen, weil:
-Ab 20€ keine Versandkosten
-Sehr sehr schnelle Lieferung(DHL,Hermes)
-Sehr großes Sortiment (Bluray's, Hardware,Games....)
-Rückgabe von Artikel einfach Klasse ohne großes Gerede.
-Möglichkeit auf Rechnung zu zahlen
-Hardwarepreise meist teurer wie die Konkurrenz zudem werden sie nicht angepasst.


----------



## DAEF13 (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung*

Noch etwas zu 

VV-Computer

-recht unübersichtliche Website
-viele E-Mails bevor versendet wird (6-7?) (<-das nervt, erst muss die Bestellung von einer Abteilung überprüft werden, bevor man überweisen darf; bei Vorkasse)

ansonsten stimme ich Onw3r aber zu

Bei mindfactory.de bin ich auch der Meinung, dass die Preise sehr gut sind. Man bekommt zwar keinen i7 2600K für 150€ aber die Preise sind sonst sehr niedrig.


----------



## Gast1111 (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung*

Ok übernehme ich alles morgen in die Liste,
zu MF ich werd mir die Preise nochmal anschauen, also 20 Preise überprüfen und dann schauen wir mal


----------



## ghostadmin (25. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung*



DAEF13 schrieb:


> -recht unübersichtliche Website


 
Naja, wie mans nimmt, ich kenne weitaus schlimmere. 

VV Computer hat aber teilweise doch recht hohe Versandkosten, vor allem wenn man größere Teile bestellt.


----------



## Olstyle (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung*

negativ Punkt bei vv:
Man bekommt den besten Preis nur bei direkteinstieg über einen Preisvergleichsanbieter.


----------



## Rolk (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung*

Ok, dann versuch ich mal zusammenzufassen was mir bisher aufgefallen ist:

*Drivecity.de*

-Meistens extrem schneller Versand bei Nachnahme Bestellungen mit Normalversand. (Rekord: 10:00 Dienstags bestellt, Päckchen war Mittwochs um 11:00 da.)
-Sehr gut Verpackt
-Gute Preise
-Einmal hatte ich den Verdacht das mir ein defekter Rückläufer angedreht wurde, Umtausch war aber kein Problem
-Kleinteile wie Lüfter oder Wärmeleitpaste sind eher überdurchschnittlich teuer

*Hardwareversand.de*

-Sehr schneller Versand auch bei Vorkasse Bestellungen
-Sehr gut Verpackt
-Gute Preise
-E-mail Anfragen werden eher langsam und auch nicht immer sehr hilfreich beantwortet.

*CSV.de*

-Schneller Versand
-Sehr gut Verpackt
-Gute Preise

*HoH.de*

-Schlechte Verpackung (Sehr sparsamer Umgang mit Luftpolsterfolie)
-Liefertermiene verschieben sich auffälig oft
-Gute Preise

*Mix.de*

-Gute Preise 
-Gute Verpackung

*K&M*

-Gute und Umweltfreundliche Verpackung


----------



## Xion4 (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung*

Bitte im Post 1 etwas übersichtlicher, die Erklärung "was warum weshalb" würde ich in einem zweiten Post machen. Arbeite nicht soviel mit großer Schrift, sondern nimm die normale Größe für Erläuterungen, und für den Shopnamen etwas größer. Siehe Post vor mir.

Eine Umsetzung ist schwer und setzt voraus, dass man diesen Thread auch pflegt. Vielleicht wäre es auch sinnvoll regelmäßig mal die Posts zu löschen um eine gewisse Übersicht zu behalten.


----------



## ghostadmin (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung*



Olstyle schrieb:


> negativ Punkt bei vv:
> Man bekommt den besten Preis nur bei direkteinstieg über einen Preisvergleichsanbieter.


 
Das gibts aber auch bei hardwareversand.


----------



## Olstyle (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung*

Dann bitte da auch eintragen .


----------



## Gast1111 (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung*

So alles übernommen, nur bei Rolk fehlt mir bei den letzen beiden noch etwasm bitte ausführlicher


----------



## Rolk (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung*



Rolk schrieb:


> *HoH.de*
> 
> -Schlechte Verpackung (Sehr sparsamer Umgang mit Luftpolsterfolie)



Noch als Anmerkung: Ich hab da jetzt 3 mal bestellt. Die erste und letzte Bestellung lagen ein gutes Jahr auseinander und jedesmal war die Ware nur mit homöopathischen Mengen Luftpolsterfolie geschützt. Ich bezweifle das das Zufall war.




> *Mix.de*
> 
> -Gute Preise
> -Gute Verpackung
> ...


 
Viel mehr kann ich leider auch nicht dazu schreiben. Lieferzeit ist eher Mittelmässig und Kontakt mit Support war noch keiner Notwendig. K&M hatte kein Plastik als Polster sondern so eine Art Pappstreifen.


----------



## Olstyle (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung*

1. Regel Farbenkunde: Rot steht im europäischen Raum für Negatives/Schlechtes.
 Nehm lieber Grün oder Blau für die Namen.
So hat man den Eindruck dass das die schlechten Shops sind.


----------



## Gast1111 (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung*

@Olsytle Wurde auf Blau umgestellt (Seltsamerweise wollte ich eig. Grün) 
@Rolk Ok das von HOH übernehm ich, die andern sind leider zuwenig, mal schauen ob da noch jmd. was schreibt.


----------



## Low (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung*

Ich komme auf diese Aktion hier immer noch nicht klar...Mindfactory‘s Weblayout schlecht? Hallo? Dann guck dir das Weblayout mal von Hardwareversand an, sieht aus als hätte ein 5 Jähriger einen HTML Baukasten bekommen. 
Das Weblayout ähnelt übrigens sehr stark dem von Alternate, teilweise sogar identisch. Du hast glaube bei keinem anderen Shop diesen Punkt erwähnt. Da MF hierbei garnicht aus der Reihe Tanzt:daumen2

Bei der Lieferzeit ist es nicht anderes. Habe bei Mindfactory schon soviel bestellt. Teilweise war die Ware am nächsten Tag schon da. Länger als 3 Werktage habe ich noch nie gewartet. Außer die Ware war nicht Lieferbar, aber wer das mitzählt....

Kann das sein das du nicht Objektiv bleibst?

EDIT:
Du hast bei vielen Shops den Punkt "Preiswert", "Gute Preise",... aufgeführt? Wieso dann nicht auch bei MF. Such dir einfach ein paar Artikel raus wo PCGH über Hardware berichtet...."Die meist gesuchten Rams/grakas/cpus/... und klick dich einfach durch die top10 geizhals listen durch...mindfactory spielt immer vorne mit...


----------



## hirschi-94 (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung*

Bei Caseking kannst du übrigens noch das Support Forum aufzählen.


----------



## ghostadmin (26. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung*

Wieso ist der Text überhaupt so groß in der Liste? Kannste den nicht auf normal stellen.


----------



## mari0 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung*

Ich muss Low zustimmen hab 2 oder 3 mal bei Mindfactory bestellt und die Sachen waren immer in 1-2 Tagen da.


----------



## Gast1111 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung*

Hi,
@low Also Dann ist das Weblayout von Alternate deiner Meinung nach auch schlecht? Sry aber HWV und Alternate haben bei ein sehr gutes Weblayout.
Zu dem günstig usw. Hatte ich ja da stehen dass sie teuer sind, da du allerdings gesagt hast sie sein günstig, hab ich das wieder rausgenommen -
und ich bin noch nicht dazu gekommen das zu überprüfen. Zu dem ich sei nich Objektiv das ist lächerlich, da ich von MF gesponsert werde also 
@Ghost Hää was?
@Hirschi mach ich beim nächsten Update


----------



## Low (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung*

Nein, ich sagte nicht, dass das Weblayout von Alternate schlecht sei, sondern das es gleich mit dem von MF ist. Vereinzelt ist es anderes aber im Großen und Ganzen ist es gleich. Sprich, wenn du MF mit "Schlechtes Weblayout" Kennzeichnest, was das neue Layout in keinem Fall ist, solltest du die anderen Shops auch Kennzeichnen, vorallem Alternate da bis auf kleine Veränderungen Identisch ist.


----------



## ThePlayer (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung*

Schönsee & Loosen Datentechnik

-guter telefonischer Support
-schnelle Lieferung (meist innerhalb 1 Woche)
-saubere Lieferung per DHL


----------



## Gast1111 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung*

@Low am WE kommt dann wieder nen größeres Update
@ThePlayer Kannst du mir nen Link dazu schreiben?


----------



## ghostadmin (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung*



Wa1lock schrieb:


> @Ghost Hää was?


 
Ich denke nicht das man die Standardschriftgröße extra vergrößern muss.


----------



## Gast1111 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung*

Also meinst du bei der Erklärung der Sachen?
Oder bei den "Onlineshoppunkten" ode bei beidem


----------



## ghostadmin (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung*

Nö die Fragen am Anfang können sich ruhig hervorheben. Nur du hast in den Erklärungen irgendwie sehr viele Absätze drin?
Mit der Größe meinte ich die Liste der Shops und was zu denen dazu gehört.


----------



## Gast1111 (27. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung*

Alles Klar, das kommt dann auch auf die Liste der Sachen die am WE Update gemacht werden


----------



## Gast1111 (30. April 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung / Update: 30.4*

So Update ist da, es darf wieder gepostet werden 

Edit: Sry Doppelpost 
Hab mich wohl bei bearbeiten verklickt


----------



## ThePlayer (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung*

Hier der Link dazu...

www.sld.de

...ich meine natürlich zu Schönsee & Loosen Datentechnik (das neue Forum?...naja!)


----------



## Re4dt (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung / Update: 30.4*

Hey ho,
Eine Frage hat jemand erfahrung mit Pixmania?
Wollte gerade eben einen Camcorder bestellen doch als ich las das der Firmensitz in Frankreich hab ich's doch nicht bestellt. Wie siehts bei euch aus?


----------



## Own3r (12. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung / Update: 30.4*

Laut den ganzen Berichten ist Pixmania unterste Schiene. Ich finde das sollte man noch in den Startpost aufnehmen. Ich rate dir die Finger von dem Laden zu lassen!


----------



## Re4dt (12. Mai 2011)

Dank dir für die Antwort werde dann definitiv nichts bestellen von dort  
Grüße


----------



## Rolk (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung / Update: 30.4*

Ein User hier im Forum hatte den Laden mal als seriös, aber als Kundenfeindlich bezeichnet. Ich denke die Beschreibung passt ganz gut.


----------



## Gast1111 (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung / Update: 30.4*

Ok Pixmania hab ich unter schlecht eingeordnet, ist einfach etwas unseriös der Laden


----------



## Dr.Snuggles (24. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung / Update: 30.4*

Mindfactory ist ansich ok. Es stört mich aber dass das Midnight Shopping oft Nepp ist. Hatte mir mal Hardware zusammengestellt und die Preise beobachtet. Auch wenn Mindfactory das Gegenteil behauptet hatte ich den Eindruck dass die Preise ab 24 Uhr eher anziehen als runtergehen. (wurde auch schonmal im Mindfactory Forum angesprochen)
Damit zusammen hängt auch dass sie versuchen bei den Preissuchmaschinen ganz oben zu sein. Bei einem Click auf den Shop ist dann der Artikel teurer als in der Preissuchmaschine. Aktuelles Beispiel dafür ist der Accelero S1. Habe das die letzten Wochen schon ein paarmal bemerkt.

Wie gesagt ... Shop ist ok aber die "offensiven Marketingtricks" find ich nicht so toll.


----------



## Gast1111 (27. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung / Update: 30.4*

Ok heute bei KM was gekauft, Preise sind inzwischen Teilweise echt OK und der Service (Bei uns) ist echt top!


----------



## BloodySuicide (28. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung / Update: 27.05*

Media-Halle ist nen toller HiFi-Laden für Kabel und und weiteres Zubehör.
Preise sind sehr gut, auch wenn es Kabel für 1000€ gibt 
Support ist sehr schnell und kompetent. (Hab bei Falschlieferung 20min nach Meldung Versandbestätigung für kostenlose Nachlieferung bekommen)
Versand ist meist nach 24h da


----------



## fornax7.10 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung / Update: 27.05*

Hi ich würde vllt. noch Notebooksbilliger.de mitreinnehmen:

Pro: günstig im Preis, Expressversand, viel Auswahl, guter Kundenservice, sinvolle Unterteilung und Suche der Produkte

Contra: Teilweise falsche Produktangaben


----------



## Own3r (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung / Update: 27.05*

Ich kann auch sagen, dass Notebooksbilliger.de ein super Hardwareladen ist.


----------



## Gast1111 (31. Mai 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung / Update: 27.05*

Sind drin


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung / Update: 27.05*

Ich sag mal push damit er nicht untergeht


----------



## K3n$! (15. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung / Update: 27.05*

Ich hol den Thread aufgrund der Nachfrage mal wieder nach oben. 
Wäre gut, wenn noch mehr Leute Erfahrungen zu vorhandenen und neuen Shops mitteilen.


----------



## daoli123 (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung / Update: 27.05*

Meine Bewertung zu Alternate:
- Preise durchschnittlich, teils auch sehr günstig, aber nie die günstigsten (aber meist nur wenige Cent oder Euro vom günstigsten entfernt)
- sehr schneller Versand (1 Tag) 
- Support nur jetzt einmal in Anspruch genommen, leider nicht sehr positiv. Trotz "auf Lager" aller Artikel keine Lieferung und plötzlich nicht mehr Lieferbar. Erst auf mehrmalige Nachfrage telefonisch wurde der Vorschlag gemacht, eine Teillieferung zu machen.
- Reklamationen hatte ich bisher noch nicht dort.
- Verpackung ist sehr gut.


----------



## Gast1111 (16. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung / Update: 27.05*

Alles klar mach ich rein 

@Mods/Admins Wär nice wenn der gepinnt würde


----------



## Bambusbar (18. August 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung / Update: 16.08*

Dann senfe ich auch mal ein wenig 

*Hardwareversand.de* (Februar/März bestellt)
- Preise waren ziemlich günstig, billiger hab ich die Einzelteile für den PC nirgends bekommen (nicht, wenn ich auch 2-5 versch. Lieferanten setzen will ..)(Auch hier krieg man manchmal unterschiedliche Preise je nachdem ob man direkt auf deren HP geht oder über Geizhals einsteigt)
- Der Versand ging ziemlich zügig.  1 Tag nach Geldeingang war alles raus und unterwegs zu mir.
- Die Verpackung war soilde. Alles schön eingepackt, keine Beanstandungen
- Support musste ich bist jetzt noch nicht in Kauf nehmen, daher kann ich da schlecht was zu sagen

*Atelco* (übers Netz bestellt und dann in Hannover abgeholt)
- war einer der günstigen Anbieter für das, was ich gesucht habe (Man muss nur aufpassen - unterschiedliche Preise, jenachdem, ob man Abholung oder Versand will)
- obwohl bei Verüfgbarkeit "Lieferzeit über 1 Woche" angegeben war, hab ich nach 5 Tagen bereits meine Benachrichtigung per SMS (sehr praktisch) bekommen
- im Shop selber war dann sehr nette Mitarbeiter (die haben sich zwar gewundert, warum ich n Dutzend Lüfter bestelle ..aber naja ^^)

*K+M* (bestelle ich ebenfalls übers Netz und hols dann ab)
- die Preise sind hier ok, da ich Versandkosten spare aber zumindest bei kleinen Dingen doch meist günstiger als die anderen  (Man muss nur manchmal aufpassen, auf der HP werden z.T. andere Preise angegeben als z.b. bei Geizhals, daher lieber nochmal gegenchecken und dann den Weg über Geizhals nehmen, is billiger :> )
- nette Leute, auch wenn ich noch kein Supportfall hatte


----------



## K3n$! (8. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung / Update: 16.08*

Ich push den Thread mal wieder nach oben. Wäre gut, wenn man den vielleicht anpinnen könnte. 
Man kauft ja doch öfter mal was im Netz und dann muss man nicht jedes Mal den Thread suchen


----------



## Gast1111 (8. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung / Update: 16.08*

Moin,
K3n§! leider ist die Moderation der Meinung, dass das hier unnötig und ein (billiger?) Geizhals-Abklatsch ist.
Ich werde den Thread natürlich weiter updaten, da so gesehen hier jeder jeden kennt und so einstufen kann,
ob die Bewertung (wie bei Geizhals möglich) gefaked ist 

Edit: Updated


----------



## Bambusbar (11. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung / Update: 08.11*

Ich kann direkt noch bissle Senf dazu aus der Tube drücken 

*K+M*
- Puh - grauenhafter Service. Ich hab fast 2 Wochen auf mein Mainboard gewartet und auf keine einzige meiner gefühlten 1 Duztend Mails wurde geantwortet. Telefonterror war auch nur mäßig erfolgreich.
Bei Reklamation der Sachen selber Verhalten: Kontaktaufnahme unter alle Sau.
Einziger Pluspunkt - sie haben mir mein Geld ohne Murren und Zetern zurückerstattet


----------



## K3n$! (11. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung / Update: 08.11*

Bei *K&M* sollte man lieber den Service in der Filiale nutzen. Der ist in der Regel sehr freundlich und meist kompetent. 
Die Preise sind nur sehr hoch, wenn man direkt über die Seite die Hardware sucht. Über Geizhals geht es 

Ich habe die Tage bei *Redcoon* BF3 bestellt. Sonntag bestellt, Dienstag bekommen. 
Keine Probleme. 

Am Dienstag habe ich noch bei *Hardwareversand.de* meine Grafikkarte gekauft via Vorkasse. 
15 Uhr bestellt, Freitag Mittag die Karte erhalten. Die Preise sollte man per Preisvergleich ermitteln. 
Auf der Seite selbst bezahlt man sonst mehr.


----------



## Gast1111 (16. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung / Update: 08.11*

/added 
@Bambusbar KM hat bei uns nen tollen Service (Vorabaustausch gratis, Gutschrift oder gleiches Produkt direkt neu)


----------



## Bambusbar (17. November 2011)

*AW: [Sammelthread] Onlineshops mit Bewertung / Update: 08.11*

Naja, die Filliale war auch nicht wirklich freundlicher.
Zudem ebenso schwer zu erreichen, leider :/
Aber Geld ohne Murren zurückbekommen - immerhin. und das sogar schneller als ich das Zeug überhaupt hatte ^^
Trotzdem - für mich kein K+M mehr.

Ich hab das Zeug  (Mobo+Ram+CPU) dann bei *anobo.de* bestellt.
Hui - die waren fix.
Mittwoch Mittag per Vorkasse bestellt, Mittwoch Nachmittag war das Geld bei denen schon verbucht und die Ware kommissioniert.
Donnerstag morgen gings raus, Freitag wars da. 
Schön verpackt, die Katzen hatten ihren Spass mit dem Karton und der Luftpolsterfolie.
Coole Sache 
Preise über Geizhals.de waren irrc auch günstiger.

Also - anobo.de


----------



## Gast1111 (23. Januar 2012)

So,
hab Mindfactory jetzt auf die negativ Liste gesetzt, Gründe dafür:
-Zum einen die andauernden Threads in der RuKa, die dasselbe berichten, was ich nun miterlebte
-Zum anderen, meine jüngste Erfahrung mit MF, die haben falsche Lieferzeiten angegeben und mich dann noch frech angelogen... (Lagernd >5 Stück stand im Shop, bestellt und dann kam nichts, nachgefragt und die haben mir gesagt es war nie Ware lagernd... Jetzt steht der Status auf dem 24.1)

mfg

P.S: Link zu den Threads kommt gleich ^^


----------



## Atholon (24. Januar 2012)

Schade!

Vorab eine Frage. Darf ich die von Ihnen an uns gesandten E-Mails mal zitieren bzw. den Inhalt erwähnen?

Ansonsten fand ich den Thread an sich eine gute Idee - schade, dass er nun mit Ankündigung für die privaten Zwecke missbraucht wird und keinerlei Objektivität mehr zeigt.

Der von ihnen hier bestellte Artikel ist aktuell einer der meistgefragtesten Artikel im Netz. Dieser wurde hier auch gleich 2x mal bestellt, wobei der Lieferengpass hier ebenfalls bekannt ist.
Ich möchte auch einmal darauf hinweisen, dass hier in den E-Mails keiner "frech gelogen hat" und es dazu eine einfache Erklärung gibt. Aber dazu äußere ich mich gerne weiter nach Antwort meiner Eingangsfragen.


----------



## Gast1111 (24. Januar 2012)

Nein.
Der Thread ist von Usern für User, mein Fall war kein Einzelfall (wie die anderen Links, allein im Forum beweisen), Postings von Shopmitarbeitern zum eigenen Shop, kann man ja sowie so nicht ganz für voll nehmen (genau wie Postings von HWF über ihre eigene Hardware).
Ich würde dich auch bitten Postings in diesem Thread zu unterlassen (verbieten kann ich es dir ja nicht), in den entsprechenden Enzelthreads kannst du dich ja dazu äußern 

mfg

P.S: Wenn jetzt 50 Leute auf mich einrennen und mir erzählen, dass sie nur durchwegs positive Erfahrun mit euch (support) gemacht haben, ändert sich die "Ratingstufe" selbstverständlich.


----------



## Atholon (24. Januar 2012)

Dachte ich mir...

Und nein verbieten kann man es mir hier nicht und es ist auch ganz  legitim, wenn ich hier etwas wieder gerade rücken will - denn die  Berichterstattung wäre sonst recht einseitig und auch verzerrend.
Da hier jedoch scheinbar nur noch der Wunsch auf Demotage und nicht auf Klärung besteht, werde ich das vorerst so hinnehmen.

Edith sagt:

Schön, dass wir uns hier einigen konnten und nach ein paar Anfangsschwierigkeiten beide Schritte aufeinander zugemacht haben.
Hier sind sicherlich auch auf unserer Seite Fehler passiert, die ich hiermit zu entschuldigen bitte.

Mit dem richtigen Attitüde ist es gleich viel entspannter und einfacher aufeinander zu zu gehen.

Und nun bin ich dann auch erst einmal weg aus dem Thread


----------



## Gast1111 (25. Januar 2012)

So nachdem, wie Atholon schon gesagt hat, ich meine Probleme mit MF geklärt habe, habe ich das Rating erstmal auf Neutral gesetzt, sobald hier weitere positive Erfahrungen eingehen, erhöhe ich entsprechend wieder :9
Des Weiteren habe ich Aquatuning auf Gut hochgestuft 

mfg


----------



## Olstyle (2. Februar 2012)

Zwei mal  für Jacob Elektronik.
Ware kam schnell und gut verpackt. 
Da ein Teil leider defekt war musste ich es zurück schicken und bekam innerhalb von 5 Tagen Ersatz. 

Nur sollte man immer über Preisvergleichsseiten gehen. Direkt auf der Seite ist es teurer.


----------



## Bambusbar (2. Februar 2012)

Kann Olstyle zustimmen.

Hab bei *Jacob Eletronik *Rackschienen bestellt (einer der weniger die die hatten ^^).
Am selben Tag bezahlt, am  Tag drauf rausgegangen und am Tag danach wars da - toll 

Zu *MF *kann ich bis her nur positives berichten:
Hab da den halben Rechner für meine Frau bestellt (per Mindnight-Shopping wars am günstigsten  )
Per Online-Banking überwiesen und war innerhalb von 2 Tagen da, wenn ich mich Recht erinnere.
Zeug war schön verpackt - die Katzen hatten ihren Spas mit dem großen Karton und dem Luftpolsterkram.


Ach - und noch was ^^
*Aquacomputer* ist auch n toller Laden.
Ich hab da nun schon mehrmals hingeschrieben, bzgl. Ersatzteilen für diverse Kühler.  Immer eine gute Antwort erhalten und, falls möglich, einen Alternativvorschlag, was ich noch machen kann. Von daher - für  die Jungs und den Support.
Die Bestellungen, auch wenns nur Kleinscheiß war, wurden immer zügig abgehandelt und verschickt. 
Ich hatte also nie lange Ausfallzeiten - danke dafür


----------



## DMC-Lover (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

ich hatte mit Alternate gute Erfahrunge gemacht. Zwar etwas höhere Preise, aber ansonsten gut verpackte Ware und schnelle Lieferung.

Ebenfalls habe ich mit Amazon nie Probleme. Auch schnelle Lieferung, Verpackung meistens ausreichend und hervorzuheben wäre die äußerste freundliche Telefonhotline. Hatte schon mehrere Mitarbeiter am Telefon und alle waren immer sehr freundlich.

Mit Mindfactory habe ich jedoch durchwachsene Erfarhungen gemacht. Zuletzt habe ich dort vor ca. 4 Jahren bestellt.

Unter anderem habe ich mir in der ersten Lieferung eine Grafikkarte bestellt, die im Shop als verfügbar vermerkt war, dann aber doch verspätet ankam und auf telefonische Nachfrage teilte man mir mit, dass diese doch nicht auf Lager war.

Die erste Bestellung, meine es waren so 3-4 Artikel habe ich innerhalb von 14 Tagen zurückgeschickt und auch mein Geld schnell erhalten.

Meine zweite Bestellung beinhaltete drei Netzteile, das leiseste wollte ich behalten. Also habe ich die anderen 2 in der 14 tägigen Widerrufsfrist zurückgesandt und natürlich die vorher widerrufen.

Ein Netzteil habe ich dann behalten. Dann wollte ich einen weiteren Artikel bestellen aber ich konnte nichts in den Einkaufswagen leben und nach Anmeldung waren die Preise nicht mehr sichtbar. Also habe ich bei MF angefragt. Diese teilten mir mit, dass ich aufgrund des "Kaufverhaltens" nichts mehr bestellen kann, es ihnen auch nicht leicht gefallen sei und keine weiteren Geschäftsbeziehungen mit mir wünschen.

Ich war natürlich sehr erstaunt habe zurückgeschrieben, aber die Entscheidung wollte nicht mehr abgeändert werden.

Nun besaß ich noch das 1 Netzteil, bei welchem Gott sei dank die 14 Tages-Frist noch nicht abgelaufen war. Dann habe ich nun dieses Netzteil ebenfalls widerrufen und es zurückgeschickt, da ich dieses Verhalten in Punkto Kundenfreundlichkeit nicht hinnehmen wollte und auch befürchtet habe, dass ich Fall eine späteren Defektes und eine Reklamation/Reparatur es auch Schwierigkeiten geben konnte. Ich habe dann aber auch mein Geld zurückerhalten.

Nun sind 4 Jahre vergangen. Ich habe mich versucht dort wieder anzumelden, aber ich war anscheinend immer noch gesperrt und auf Mail-Anfrage teilte man mir mit, dass ich weiterhin gesperrt bleibe und MF auch trotz der inzwischen vergangenen 4 Jahre keine weiteren Geschäftsbedingungen mit mir eingehen möchte. Dies fand natürlich unverständlich, aber auf erneute Nachfrage mit einer ausführlicheren Auskunft wurden mir nur wieder Standartmails geschickt, ohne genau auf meine Mail zu antworten.

Bei Alternate und Amazon habe ich auch schon im Laufe der Zeit einige Artikel gekauft aber auch zurückgeschickt. Dort wurde man aber nicht gleich nach dem 2. Widerruf gesperrt.

Ich habe dann im Netz geschaut und vergleichbare Fälle finden könnten. Teilweise hatten ja Kunden über Jahre viel bei MF bestellt und viel Geld dort gelassen und wurden später auch schnell gesperrt. 

In solchen Fällen wird sehr oft Alternate positiv empfunden, wobei dort die Preise natürlich etwas höher sind.

Mit redcoon habe ich auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Recht gute Preise, sehr gut geschütze Ware und schnelle Lieferung.


----------



## K3n$! (30. Juni 2012)

Danke für deine Erfahrungen. 
Schade nur leider, dass man die nicht mit in den Startpost einbinden kann. 
Wie ich sehe, gibt es den User hier nicht mehr, der das Ganze verwaltete


----------



## DMC-Lover (30. Juni 2012)

Danke für Deine Rückmeldung.

Hab auch nicht gewusst, dass der Themenstarter nicht mehr aktiv ist. Ich dachte nur, dass hier einfach längere Zeit keiner mehr berichtet hab.

Ich wollte mich ja auch vorab allgemein über Erfahrungen der User bei den so gängigen Onlineshops informieren und habe mir dann spontan überlegt, auch meine Erfahrungen zu schildern.

Wie dem auch sei. Vielleicht werden andere User hier auch weiter ihre Erfahrungen posten.


PS: Wer bei Mindfactory gesperrt wurde und trotzdem dort noch bestellen will, für den habe ich einen Tipp aus dem Netz, weiß aber nicht ob dieser funktioniert.

Wenn man eine andere E-Mail-Adresse anlegt kann dort angeblich wieder bestellen.


----------

